
This $4 iPhone Will Connect the Poorest in India - alexwoodcreates
http://www.thememo.com/2016/06/27/freedom-smartphone-india-cheap-ringing-bells-will-connect-the-poorest-people-smartphone/
======
herbst
> This $4 iPhone

> iPhone

